
My Four Months as a Private Prison Guard: A Mother Jones Investigation - brianchu
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2016/06/cca-private-prisons-corrections-corporation-inmates-investigation-bauer
======
y7
Long read (~36K words), but really worth it.

